# Five Point Five Two



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Mitch & I hit the ole Pompano hole this afternoon & went one for one. One bite, one fish. Mitch caught the only fish of the afternoon ... 19" to the fork & weighed 5.52 lbs on the scale at Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn what a stud!


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice fish. Is it now the top fish?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *AgentWD40 (4/7/2010)*Nice fish. Is it now the top fish?


He was not entered in the in the tournament. :banghead But to my knowledge, that would have taken 1st place.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that an Alvey??


----------



## biglouie81 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome pics i ready to hit the surf again still trying to get outta the deck this weekend think it under control gotta love my wife! Tell mitch i said congrats!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brad King (4/7/2010)*Is that an Alvey??


Yep, I fish a couple of Alveys ... they are fish killers in the surf.


----------



## sumnat2 (Jul 8, 2009)

That is a stud Pomp but what the heck you fishin with. The winch on my truck is not much bigger than that and the size of that rod? I am not a surf fisherman but why are they both so large?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sumnat2 (4/7/2010)*That is a stud Pomp but what the heck you fishin with. The winch on my truck is not much bigger than that and the size of that rod? I am not a surf fisherman but why are they both so large?


The diamater of the spool & the 15' rods allow the rig to becast further from shore & also lifts the line above incoming waves, once deployed.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I have three Alveys a buddy of mine from Australia gave me... i have never spooled them... Great catch by the way!!!!!!!


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I wanna order one of those soon! Never seen anyone cast in the surf as far as i have seen one of those sling a weight!

:clap Nice fish!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW that is a stud pomp!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

What an absolute beast! Congratulations guys. Super nice reels, too. I've always wanted to throw an Alvey. Your report confirms in my little pea brain that the Pomps are here, but they're still out deep. I've only caught 4 this year and all were out long. My brother in Mississippi said a friend of his got into them big time at Ship Island! That's way out there. 



Are those 15 or 17 footers you've got the Alveys on?



Great job guys! Sorry you missed the tourney with this one.



joe


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, Hope to get another shot at a big one that willmake the board. Those are 15 ft rod the Alveys are on.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That Sir, is a truly fine pompano


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Man thats a nice fish. I need to get out there and do some pomp fishing soon. Those surf setups look killer, but the rods look a little heavy. How is the fight on a rod that thick?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice looking Pomp Glad you got out and had a fun day!!!!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Russian (4/9/2010)*Those surf setups look killer, but the rods look a little heavy. How is the fight on a rod that thick?


The rods are a little on the heavy side, but they perform. I bought them years ago & don't have a lot invested in them. You could lay outmore cash & get lighter rods.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

That unique reel setup is as cool as the 5+lb Pomp!!!



Where'd you get it?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BIGRIGZ (4/9/2010)*That unique reel setup is as cool as the 5+lb Pomp!!!
> 
> Where'd you get it?


I purchased the reels & rodsat GBB&T, several years ago. They have to be special ordered, as they are not items usually kept in stock.


----------



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

geezus what a rod


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The reels are easily obtainable on eBay, or you can order new ones directly from Alvey USA: www.alveyusa.com/. 



joe


----------

